

A retail CEO worth $840M lives in a Las Vegas trailer park - fraXis
http://www.businessinsider.com/tony-hsiehs-home-in-a-trailer-park-2015-7

======
AndrewKemendo
This is about as editorialized link-bait title as it gets and the original is
already pretty bad.

